# Need for Speed 2016 - DirectX Error nach Patch beim Starten



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. April 2016)

Guten Tag, liebe PCGH-Community.
Ich habe seit dem letzten Update von Need for Speed, welches u.a. die Hot Rods und die Drag-Rennen nun auch in die PC-Version gebracht hat folgendes Problem:

Zu 95% bekomme ich beim Startversuch die im Anhang sichtbare Fehlermeldung.
Habe DirectX bereits neu installiert, den Grafiktreiber aktualisiert, über Origin das Spiel repariert und nach Updates gesucht, habe auch versucht NfS als Admin zu starten, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Eigentlich kann ich es ja spielen. Bis vor dem Patch lief es ja noch fehlerfrei, seitdem der neue Patch draußen ist komme ich nurnoch sehr, sehr selten ins Spiel, aber wenn ich es mal gestartet bekomme, dann läuft es auch, aber meistens bekomme ich entweder direkt am Anfang, noch beim Blackscreen die Fehlermeldung oder mitten in der Nvidia Animation am Anfang.

Meine Hardware:
Lenovo y580
i7-3610qm
GTX 660m
6GB RAM

Habe per MSI Afterburner auch versucht die Taktraten der GPU zu ändern, habe sonst immer mit einem OC von +135MHz beim Kern und +300MHz beim Speicher gespielt, weder das, noch der Standardtakt, noch das untertakten hat irgendetwas geändert. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt bestehen.
Habe es vorhin ca. zehn Mal versucht zu starten, vergebens.
Hatte auch in den Dokumenten an den Configs was geändert (Auflösung auf 800x600, den Filter aus, etc.) lief auch alles normalerweise und wenn ich es jetzt gestartet kriege läufts auch immernoch so gut wie vorher, hab aber trotzdem mal die Dateien gelöscht gehabt und auch das hat nichts geholfen.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich tun soll, da das schon sehr nervig ist, wenn man mal ein paar Rennen fahren will und dann erstmal ne viertel Stunde damit verbringt das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen, indem man es immer wieder startet und meistens klappts auch nicht.
Hoffe, dass mir jemand behilflich sein kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser 

Edit:
Grafiktreiberversion ist 364.72
Mit dem Treiber davor trat das Problem allerdings auch auf.

Edit 2:
Durch das Deaktivieren von Origin im Spiel konnte ich es jetzt starten. Falls das wirklich der Fehler war, dann war der ganze Text jetzt umsonst. Trotzdem danke fürs durchlesen.
Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden, der ein ähnliches Problem hat.


----------

